# FREEBIE - Intimate Piano



## Firstfewbars (Jan 3, 2014)

Today I had the great honor to be working with a real pro when it comes to scripting programming for Kontakt. mk282 helped me put together a Kontakt instrument for my 12 year old dusty piano samples. While he programmed the instrument, I worked with the graphics. First time I've used Skype on this way. Incredibly fun! So folks, let us introduce The Intimate Piano. 2 microphone placements, 1 layer (pp), stereo widening and other stuff. But the best part is - it's free 

Next week we will release a larger version on the piano. Headroom Piano.
It has 5 velocity layers and EQ on each mic placement.
And yes - it's free too 

Download link:
http://www.bengtnilsson.com/intimatepiano.zip

Och för alla svenskar på forumet, kör "freebie" genom google translate så får ni ett gott skratt.


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Jan 3, 2014)

It sounds great! Incredibly generous of you two to give it away for free! Thank you so much, I'm looking forward to the Headroom Piano and am sure the Intimate Piano will find some use.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, gotta keep my eyes on this!!!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 3, 2014)

Tack så mycket!

A lot of 1-2 layer pianos lately. 
But they are all very useable because of their individual tone and character.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 3, 2014)

What a cool piano for free. Thanks . It sounds very soft and has a nice tone. Will be looking out for the 5 velocity layer Headroom Piano .


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice of you to do this. Thanks so much!

I tried it out and love the tone. I immediately came up with a new idea just playing around. Will keep a look out for the next version.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 3, 2014)

Det är nog veckans ord alltså...

Thanks for the piano! <3

W.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks so much for your generosity!


----------



## jtenney (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks to you and mk282 also, for this very nice sounding library! Definitely very usable! May your generosity be well-rewarded!!


----------



## danielcartisano (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for this!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for the freebie! Very nice sounding piano!

Yeah, the translation of the word "freebie" to Swedish is wonderful! :lol: 

Ha en god helg!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds really nice and will find a lot of uses in my New Age Compositions. Because it is so wonderfully unobtrusive


----------



## doctornine (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice nice nice 

Thanks !

o-[][]-o


----------



## schroerob (Jan 4, 2014)

Realy nice! Thank you so much!


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm glad you liked the piano!


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice of you to give this to the community. Thanks!


----------



## synthnut (Jan 4, 2014)

This piano downloaded so quickly, I didn't think that it even downloaded properly ....and for free , I thought , how good could this be ? ...... I was thrilled to say the least with how good this piano sounds , especially the "Cosy" nki .....Kudo's for such a pleasant sounding instrument with such low overhead ....Very nice job, and appreciate it for free also .... .....Jim


----------



## mmendez (Jan 4, 2014)

That's really cool, thanks!

Miguel


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 4, 2014)

Really nice sounding! Thanks!


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks so much for this! Great job - it sounds wonderful. I'm looking forward to the 5 dynamic version, also.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice sound. Great job and many thanks.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 4, 2014)

Have to agree with the consensus. Very pleasant sound for such a tiny footprint.

Nice work.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 4, 2014)

Firstfewbars @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> Today I had the great honor to be working with a real pro when it comes to scripting programming for Kontakt. mk282 helped me put together a Kontakt instrument for my 12 year old dusty piano samples. While he programmed the instrument, I worked with the graphics. First time I've used Skype on this way. Incredibly fun! So folks, let us introduce The Intimate Piano. 2 microphone placements, 1 layer (pp), stereo widening and other stuff. But the best part is - it's free
> 
> Next week we will release a larger version on the piano. Headroom Piano.
> It has 5 velocity layers and EQ on each mic placement.
> ...



Yes, this sounds nice!

Firstfewbars, 

when I listen on my big speakers I hear a low rumbling in the "Decca" samples. I inserted a highpass filter in this group and yeah, the rumbling is gone... . No big deal. 

Thanks for this so sweet sounding instrument!


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info with the highpass filter. All samples are totally unprocessed so it could be an air conditioner somewhere in the house or maybe my stomach. We drank a lot of (bad) coffee during the recording session.


----------



## RasmusFors (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the gratisgrunka, it's really good :D Add a few velocity layers and it may become one of my favourite piano libraries. Just absolutely love the tone! If you are accepting donations I would surely donate!

May I ask what kind of piano you sampled? It sounds like a slithgly old swedish upright to my ears, really remind me of my childhood.


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 4, 2014)

It´s not a upright piano and it´s a Yamaha...but a friend has a really good upright. Recently tuned...hm....could be another gratisgrunka...


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 4, 2014)

Helt enkelt lysande bra!

Nu skall jag ta det piano


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you, much appreciated! Love the sound of it!


----------



## TuomasP (Jan 4, 2014)

tjäna tjäna, vilken härligt piano :D

Thanks for this, man can not have enough piano sample libraries :D


----------



## lucor (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds great, thank you!


----------



## Walra48 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! Lovely tone on this piano. Well done!


----------



## RasmusFors (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that's akward, could have sworn it was a upright :?


----------



## Jaap (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, what a lovely sound and thank you very very much!


----------



## Britcomposer (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice indeed! Thank you.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Firstfewbars @ Fri Jan 03 said:


> ...Next week we will release a larger version on the piano. Headroom Piano. It has 5 velocity layers and EQ on each mic placement.And yes - it's free too



So, I strongly suspect, based on the overwhelmingly positive response to the currently released free Intimate Piano piano library, that I'm not alone in eagerly anticipating the release of the 5 velocity layer version, of the piano available next week??? 

Seriously, Firstfewbars, thanks again for the version you've already generously given away for free and I'm looking forward to the larger version!


----------



## mk282 (Jan 5, 2014)

The larger version has a different character, though. Just so you know.


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 5, 2014)

Very unique character! Thanks a lot for this freebie. Looking forward to the larger version - even with a different character 

Marco


----------



## lee (Jan 5, 2014)

Which version of kontakt do these require?


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 5, 2014)

Kontakt 4.2.4


----------



## park bench (Jan 5, 2014)

This is great! Thanks man.


----------



## Phil M (Jan 5, 2014)

I can only repeat what others have said - thanks for a great freebie and I'm looking forward to hearing the bigger version


----------



## Philip Brook (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks so much! Really great work.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for your generosity!

-Jamie


----------



## Daniel White Music (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, what a great little instrument! Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## lee (Jan 5, 2014)

Firstfewbars @ Sun Jan 05 said:


> Kontakt 4.2.4



Wonderful! That's the version I use too.


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jan 6, 2014)

New download link:
http://www.bengtnilsson.com/intimatepiano.zip


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 7, 2014)

Wrote a short piece featuring this amazing piano:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128242838&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## JPQ (Jan 7, 2014)

This intimate piano verylikely (also headroom piano) found some use for me. veloity layers is not needed always. example: some old synths (i mean Alesis,and little my Ensoniq also) have very nice piano tones without much or at all layers.


----------



## Atom Hub (Jan 13, 2014)

nice one ! thank you very much...


----------



## Phil C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you very much Firstfewbars !


----------

